# surgery codes



## Beany011178 (Jun 20, 2008)

I need help with something.  Here is the procedure as listed on op report.
Diagnostic laparoscopy, rt salpingo-oophorectomy, and aspiration and drainage of left ovarian hemorrhagic cyst.

thanks


----------



## Kris Cuddy (Jun 23, 2008)

Are you able to view the entire operative report? If so, that's the best first place to look to verify actual services done and be certain there's nothing missing that ought to be billed.

The operative report should describe why they are having a diagnostic laparoscopy, because first we need to be certain there was not a planned surgical service for removal of anything.

Once that's determined, then review through the operative report and pick out the separate surgical procedures done.

If the operative report supports the cyst aspiration was on the left ovary and the salpingo-oophorectomy was on the right, each are separately billable and would be billed with modifiers LT and RT respectively. It may be necessary to use modifier 59 on the cyst aspiration and drainage and then to utilize the LT modifier to advise this was a different site.

Good luck,

Kris


----------

